# 76ers tried to hire Nuggets' Masai Ujiri as GM



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Before widening their search for a general manager this summer, the Philadelphia 76ers aggressively pursued Denver Nuggets GM Masai Ujiri, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The 76ers were granted permission to talk to Ujiri earlier in the summer, but he ultimately resisted what would've been a lucrative package to replace outgoing Sixers president and GM Rod Thorn, sources said.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--76ers-tried-to-hire-nuggets--masai-ujiri-as-gm.html


----------

